# New chicken raiser, need help at genders



## alana.stevens122 (25 d ago)

I'm stumped, I have this chicken thats a frizzled olive egger. I thought they were rooster based off features and all the other roosters have crowed but he isn't and now I'm wondering if I got the gender wrong, I am looking for opinions of people who could help and explain to me what I'm looking for. If anyone raises frizzled silkies could I get some advice on what to look for there too with gender differences


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The issue with the frizzle/sizzle birds is that the feather markers are pretty much absent. 

Do you know how old he/she is? A really red comb on a three month old bird is usually a rooster.


----------



## alana.stevens122 (25 d ago)

robin416 said:


> The issue with the frizzle/sizzle birds is that the feather markers are pretty much absent.
> 
> Do you know how old he/she is? A really red comb on a three month old bird is usually a rooster.


Yes, I hatched and raised these guys myself, they are almost 3 months from the hatched day


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, we both think he's a he. He just might end up being one of those that doesn't have a whole lot to say.


----------

